# DWD-Daten auslesen (Wetter)!



## MC-René (20. Juli 2010)

Hallo!

Evtl. hat ja schonmal jemand so ein Script geschrieben um div. Daten aus der Seite vom Deutschen Wetterdienst (DWD) rauszuziehen.

Oder gibt es alternativen die u.U. auch für den "komerziellen" gebrauch kostenlos sind. _Wobei komerzielle bei meinem Projekt übertrieben ist._


----------



## zer0 (20. Juli 2010)

Soweit ich weiß hat Google eine Wetter API! Damit kannst du sehr einfach das aktuelle Wetter uas PHP heraus abfragen. Musst du dich mal informieren.

//EDIT: Schau mal hier: http://www.hackthenet.de/weblog/225/google-wetter-api

Gruß


----------



## MC-René (20. Juli 2010)

Danke für den Tipp, allerdings gibt es m.W. keine Nutzungsbedingungen dafür...


----------



## CPoly (20. Juli 2010)

Da ist vielleicht was dabei
http://www.programmableweb.com/apis/directory/1?apicat=Weather


----------



## zer0 (20. Juli 2010)

Schau mal hier: http://developer.yahoo.com/weather/


----------



## MC-René (20. Juli 2010)

Also bei Yahoo: 


> The feeds are provided free of charge for use by individuals and non-profit organizations for personal, non-commercial uses. We ask that you provide attribution to Yahoo! Weather in connection with your use of the feeds.




DWD wäre halt optimal von den grundsätzlichen Bedingungen:


> Alle meteorologischen Leistungen im frei zugänglichen Bereich der DWD-Website sind Teil der DWD-Grundversorgung. Sie sind urheberrechtlich geschützt. Vervielfältigung und Verbreitung sind, auch auszugsweise, mit Quellenangabe gestattet (© Deutscher Wetterdienst). Meteorologische Aussagen sowie Graphiken und Bilder, die mit DWD-Logo oder einem Urheberrechtsvermerk gekennzeichnet sind, dürfen jedoch nicht verändert werden. Im Übrigen ist die Weiterverwendung nicht beschränkt.



Eine Warnseite beim DWD sieht z.B. so aus:

```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" lang="de" xml:lang="de">
	<head>
		<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8" />
		<meta http-equiv="Content-Language" content="de" />
		<meta http-equiv="cache-control" content="no-cache" />
		<meta http-equiv="pragma" content="no-cache" />
		<meta http-equiv="expires" content="0" />
		<meta name="author" content="Deutscher Wetterdienst" />
		<meta name="description" content="Aktuelle amtliche Warnungen - Hamburg vom Deutscher Wetterdienst" />
		<meta name="keywords" content="Deutscher Wetterdienst, Amtliche Warnungen, Landkreis - Warnungen - Hamburg" />
		<meta name="author" content="Deutscher Wetterdienst" />
		<link rel="shortcut icon" type="image/x-icon" href="/stat/app/ws/images/favicon.ico" />
		<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="/stat/app/ws/css/app_ws.css" />
		<title>Deutscher Wetterdienst - Warnungen - Hamburg</title>
	</head>

	<body>
        <div class="app_ws_warning">
			<div>
				<h1 class="app_ws_headline">Es ist 1 Warnung für Hamburg vorhanden:</h1>
				<img src="/stat/app/ws/images/logo.png" width="50" height="63" class="app_ws_dwdlogo" alt="Logo-Deutscher Wetterdienst" title="Logo-Deutscher Wetterdienst" />
				<div class="app_ws_div_clear"></div>
			</div>
			<div>
				<div class="app_ws_warning_timeline_label">
					<div class="app_ws_warning_timeline_label_item">Datum:</div>
					<div class="app_ws_warning_timeline_label_item">Warnstufe:</div>
					<div class="app_ws_warning_timeline_label_item">Uhrzeit:</div>
				</div>
				<img src="/dyn/app/ws/maps/HHX_timeline.png" alt="zeitl. Entwicklung für Hamburg" title="zeitl. Entwicklung für Hamburg" class="app_ws_warning_timeline" />
				<div class="app_ws_div_clear"></div>
			</div>
			
							<div class="app_ws_warning_content_text" style="border-left-color: #CC99FF">
					<a name="WS_ANCHOR_10"></a>
					<div id="ebp_ws_warning_content">
<p>
Amtliche WARNUNG vor HITZE </p>
<p>
für Hansestadt Hamburg </p>
</p>
<p>
gültig von: Mittwoch, 21.07.10 11:00 Uhr bis: Mittwoch, 21.07.10 19:00 Uhr </p>
<p>
ausgegeben vom Deutschen Wetterdienst </p>
<p>
am: Dienstag, den 20.07.10 um 10.00 Uhr </p>
<p>
Am Mittwoch wird bei Gefühlten Temperaturen über 33 Grad eine starke Wärmebelastung erwartet. </p>
<p>
KU1FG, Sachgebiet Biometeorologie </p>
</div>

				</div>


			
			<div class="app_ws_create_date">
				<hr />
				Erstellt am: 20.07.10, 14:25 Uhr
			</div>
		</div>
	</body>
</html>
```

Da könnte man ja z.B. mit Snoopy filtern, aber ich dachte es geht einfacher... irgendwie!

Woher wüßte Yahoo eigentlich, daß ich die Daten von denen habe, wenn ich die von wo anders als meinem Projekt abrufe, in eine DB schreibe und weiternutze...  Nur mal so blöd gefragt. Nicht das ich das machen würde oder so!


----------



## Michael Engel (20. Juli 2010)

Der DWD besitzt laut eigener Dokumentation eine XML-RPC / Soap Schnittstelle. Hast du dort denn schon einmal angefragt wie das Partner werden abläuft? Gut möglich das die registrierung gar nicht so schwer ist.

http://www.dwd.de/bvbw/generator/DW.../produktbereitstellung_und_schnittstellen.pdf



EDIT: habe die Freien Daten doch noch gefunden:
http://www.dwd.de/bvbw/appmanager/b...Ihre__Website/Allgemein__node.html?__nnn=true

Da sind direkt die Daten verlienkt die man z.B. per CSV laden kann.


----------



## MC-René (21. Juli 2010)

Danke erstmal @all...

Hab mich mal beim DWD für den FTP-Zugang Grundvesorgung angemeldet...

...zusätzlich bekomm ich nen Newsletter bzgl. Wetter/Unwetter, vllt. kann ich ja mein Postfach per PHP anzapfen und dort Daten nachlesen...



Nochmals Danke @all


----------



## MC-René (21. Juli 2010)

Für alle die das interessiert:

Es gibt  PHP Weather ...

Ist zwar nicht das was ich brauche, aber vielleicht hilft es ja einem anderen...


----------

